# allergy sufferers(human)



## 2tone (Mar 2, 2009)

As a child, I grew up suffering from allergies like no other. Just looking at a cat or dog, made me want to sneeze. Now that i've grown some(23) i've noticed my allergies are mostly from dogs like huskies, german sheperds, etc. 

I've been spending some time around my friends baby pitbull, and noticed that my allergies have not even come into effect whatsoever. My other friend has a crazy boxer pup that just licks, licks, licks, and jumps all over you play biting, etc(bad training) and noticed that my hands would itch some. Once washing with soap, I noticed they are fine. My nose and eyes did not bother me however still. 

I've heard of dander shampoos, or mitts to brush them with, and things like that, but what do some of you prefer? 

Ps. I'm still doing research upon getting my first pit pup. Any help makes a world of difference for me! thanks Gopit!


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

I have severe allergies also, my pup doesn't bother me too much, as where longer hair dogs and cats do bother me very much. I would suggest at the least look into an over the counter allergy med like zyrtec. This is what I take and accept for occasionally as you stated when I get up close with my pup do I have mild symptoms. I used to take Rx meds but they got to expensive and I could not afford them, they work like a charm. Daily brushing and good grooming will help some but if you have allergies to a dog that is not going to help totally.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

i am in ur same boat. Had um sorta bad as a kid but we had outside dogs, then as i grew i grew out of them.

Some dogs make my forearms itch and i get red bumps. So far those dogs have been labs, chesies, most water dogs because of there oil, my families old bull mastiff.

My pitie papo and boxer lexi dont make me break out, but my roomates lab if i wrestle with him i get the itches, but just petting and normal contact is fine. I dont sneeze, swell up none of that, just get the forearm itches when i get to much contact.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Puppies produce less dander than adults I believe, so you should see how you feel around an adult dog as well. Also, my uncle is very allergic to cats, so in their house they have a kind of "clean room" where the cat can't go, and there's no fur or dander, so if he feels really bad, he can go lie down in there for a while.


----------



## 2tone (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for the tips!


----------



## 2tone (Mar 2, 2009)

infinity8x3 said:


> How do you got such bad rep with only haveing 11 posts?


Hmm.. i havent the slightest idea...?


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i never had allergies until i got lexi now i have about 1-2 sneezing fits a day claratin and zyrtec dont work benedryl does work but if i stop taking it for a few days the next time i take it im passing out as i walk i should really go 2 an allergy specialist because lexis hear to stay allergies or not


----------

